# World Hapkido Federation(s)



## Chrisoro (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello!

I have had some questions regarding "World Hapkido General Federation" and why it only says "World Hapkido Federation" in English in the logo. Especially since there is another organization also going by that name. Both organizations logos below:










As you may know, The World Hapkido Federation has its base in the United States, and was founded by GM Kwang Sik Myung(10th dan). The World Hapkido General Federation, however, was founded by GM Kim Jung Soo (9th dan), and the organization has its base in South Korea where GM is instructing from his own dojang. Both Kwang Sik Myung and Kim Jung Soo were original students of Choi Yong Sool, and each decided at some point to start their own schools.

As both started their organizations on different continents, and way before the the Internet were opened for public use and would allow someone to easily check of a name was already taken, incidentally they both decided to call their organizations The World Hapkido Federation, perhaps inspired by The World TaeKwonDo Federation. In either case, at some point GM Kim Jung Soo discovered that a much larger organization than his own used the name in the US, so he renamed his organization into "The World Hapkido *General* Federation", but as that would be a too long name in english to fit into the logo, he kept the english name of the organization as it were.

However, while The World Hapkido Federation uses their own, uniquely designed dobok, The World Hapkido General Federation uses doboks that are in essence just regular judo gis, so I don't think there is much chance of confusing practitioners from the two organizations based on looks. 









So far, I don't know if any of the two organizations have problems with the current naming situation, but I thought it might help with confusion on this board at least if someone explained what's up with the similarity in names.


Here's a video of GM Kim Jung Soo instructing in South Korea.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Just to throw something else into the mix, try this Hapkido News - KOREA HAPKIDO FEDERATION - USA Hapkido site.  It is the Federation/Association (I have seen both used) I studied and was tested under.  As you can see, the patch is different, showing the traditional hand with the index finger pointing.

So I would say good luck on getting good answers.  Maybe someone, perhaps Instructor or Raymond may have some insight into the different federations and their age and naming.  I don't and since my GM passed a few years ago, I can't ask him.


----------



## Chrisoro (May 3, 2015)

oftheherd1 said:


> So I would say good luck on getting good answers.



Oh, but I wasn't asking any questions above. Just responding to some.


----------

